# *Cape Cod Summer Week* July 11-18* 2BR*$700



## shalako2 (Jun 25, 2015)

2 BR/1 1/2 Bath at Briarwood Resort in Falmouth. Swimming pool, air conditioning, fully-equipped kitchen, picnic table and charcoal grill. Located near shopping, restaurants, and 10 area beaches.  Nice family resort.
Great location to explore the Cape. Ferry to the Vineyard close by. Additional information available at http://www.briarwoodresort.net  Resort charges an extra $25 surcharge that is paid to management at check-in.


----------



## Tia (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow I wish.........


----------



## spongs (Jun 27, 2015)

Is this unit still available?


----------



## shalako2 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, still available.  Please PM me if interested.


----------



## shalako2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Cape week still available


----------



## Jennie (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice resort. We have vacationed there many times and love it.

Unfortunatly we cannot go this year due to family health issues.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 5, 2015)

is wi/fi available?
May sound silly...but with teenagers...


----------



## shalako2 (Jul 5, 2015)

There is free WiFi at the clubhouse, but unfortunately no WiFi in the units  themselves (although I understand that Briarwood is planning to add this in the future).  Please PM if interested.


----------



## shalako2 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Rented*

Thanks for the interest!


----------

